# Yunnan Baiyao



## JBinKC (May 13, 2013)

I am pretty surprised there has been no mention of this medicine on these boards. Apparently the NIH has data that indicates this Chinese herbal medicine known to be an excellent blood clotter has been shown to relieve symptoms of IBD . I would like to know who has taken it.

I recently took some to relieve internal bleeding (vitamin K didn't work) and I was quite surprised my symptoms of IBD-A has improved markedly. Although I still have bloating/gas my stools look normal.


----------

